# Maris otter SmAsH recipe WANTED



## Eats shop (11/4/21)

Hi guys, 
So it's been along time since I purchased my robobrew 35l. Unfortunately due to work commitments I haven't been able to use it yet! 
I have a 25kg bag of Maris otter and some cascade and mosaic hops.
Does anyone have a basic tried smash? 
Cheers.


----------



## Hangover68 (11/4/21)

Check the recipe DB, i'm sure there is a Pale Ale smash recipe or 2 in there.


----------



## philrob (11/4/21)

Simple. 100% Maris Otter. Cascade @ 60min to about 20 IBU, then Cascade & Mosaic at 5 or 10 min to about another 15 IBU. Dry hop later with either or both as you desire or not. WY1272 or similar.


----------



## S.E (11/4/21)

I thought SMaSH was supposed to stand for Single Malt and Single Hop? If you use Cascade and Mosaic surely it wouldn’t qualify as smash?

So to my thinking a good recipe would be 100% Maris Otter and use either the Cascade or the Mosaic to the IBU you desire?


----------



## philrob (11/4/21)

Yup, you're correct, but let's not nitpick. The main purpose of a SMaSH,as I understand it, is to learn what single ingredients bring to a beer.
OP didn't explain why it had to be a SMaSH. No reason he/she couldn't brew with either of those hops or in combination. For me, using the 2 hops would make for a more complex and enjoyable beer.


----------



## S.E (11/4/21)

OP didn't explain why it had to be a SMaSH but I just assumed from the thread title and his/her post that’s what was wanted. Totally agree there is no reason at all not to use both hops and even home roast some of the Maris otter to make for a more complex beer.


----------



## Tubbsy9876 (12/4/21)

I've done a maris otter/simcoe Smash that was pretty awesome. 
Great for hot days.


----------



## BKBrews (12/4/21)

I have done a MO and Mosaic smash a number of times now and it's great.

I aim for around 1.050, ONLY hopstand hops to 35-40 IBU (at 90c for 20min), and last batch I used San Diego WLP090 with a pretty decent dry hop post fermentation (3 days total prior to kegging - one day at ferm temps, 2 days cold crash with CO2 rousing). Huge mango in your face.


----------



## yankinoz (13/4/21)

Hops that do very well alone: Mosaic in APAs (as in BKBrews instructions) and especially NEIPAs, Challenger in English pale, Saaz or Loral in blonde ales and lagers. MO would not be to style in a lager, but who knows?a


----------



## Eats shop (14/4/21)

Thanks guys! I can't wait until work slows a little and I can get one of these made. Yeah thinking about 39 IBU or close to. I haven't yet worked out the additions but will do. Appreciate the comments


----------



## Eats shop (21/4/21)

Sooo today will be brew day.
Wo seeing if something like this looks fine? Brewfather

Cheers heaps!!


----------



## clickeral (21/4/21)




----------



## Eats shop (8/5/21)

So guys, I did my first all grain and it was very enjoyable!! 

Not sure how it will turn out and my OG was very low compared to my target.
OG was 1038.

This is the recipe I used and believe maybe I didn't crush the grains enough.? 

.


----------



## yankinoz (9/5/21)

As long as your grains were nearly all broken, your OG should have been higher than 1.038. Did you get a pH reading or at least make an estimate using a water report and good spreadsheet?


----------



## Eats shop (9/5/21)

yankinoz said:


> As long as your grains were nearly all broken, your OG should have been higher than 1.038. Did you get a pH reading or at least make an estimate using a water report and good spreadsheet?


I haven't got a pH reading. Im using tank water. I'll get a pH metre. I haven't got much knowledge on playing around with the pH. 
Cheers


----------



## yankinoz (10/5/21)

Eats shop said:


> I haven't got a pH reading. Im using tank water. I'll get a pH metre. I haven't got much knowledge on playing around with the pH.
> Cheers


If tank water is rainwater, with that grain bill and in the absence of salts or acid additions, your mash pH will be too high. I ran your bill through Brewer's Friend and got 5.74, too high for efficient conversion.. I've found their calculator quite good when I've checked mash pH with a meter, so good I no longer do so unless I suspect conditions have changed my water supply.


----------



## Eats shop (10/5/21)

Okay I'll have to look at this then. Yes it's rainwater. 
Do you think this will still work out or will it be a complete disaster? 
Thankyou heaps for your information!


----------



## yankinoz (10/5/21)

At worst only a mild (in more ways than one) disappointment. If I'd caught the recipe before you pitched yeast, I would have suggested adding DME. It's handy when OG's fall short. To plug a product from near where I used to live, Briess Wheat DME (65% wheat) is great for that because it blends well into most worts and is great for head formation.
Salts in water do more than change mash pH. Google Martin Kai's piece on water chemistry for Brewer's Friend.


----------



## Eats shop (10/5/21)

Okay mate cheers heaps, yeah I did think about adding DME but I didn't have any on hand. I'll be sure to watch this video and also get a pH test and okay around with water chemistry before my next brew. 
Thanks heaps I really appreciate the help.
It's still new to me and I'm very keen to keep using this brewzilla. Cheers


----------

